# Bare Bottom Tanks



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I had an issue last week with my FX5 failing, cleaned a half a cup of sand out of it and she is back up and running. The filter is on a 75 gallon tank, with 5 lg macs. They get startled sometimes and kick up the sand, and my powerhead blows it all over.

I have a manny coming at the end of the month, and will be setting up another 75 under my current set up.

My thought are to move the macs out of their current tank and into the new 75 with a bare bottom. The manny is only one fish so the amount of sand it will kick up will be minor compared to what is currently going on.

Who here has bare bottom tanks? Do you like them? Pros cons? I'm just seeing what your opinions are before I make a final decision.

I may just add a thin layer of gravel, but figured I would put the option out there and see what u guys think.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The only can is it confuses the fish.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i run 95% bare bottom tanks make my life so easy. not much i can really say more then that. biggest con i have is it doesnt always look as good as tanks i see online due to lack of decor and substrate.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Painted bottom. Or maybe tile. No sub but still look good.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pro- tanks will be cleaner than ever and its easy maintainance.

Looks best when bottom and background are painted black


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I think your plan is solid.







Personally I have black gravel in all my tanks and don't mind giving it a good vac once a week, twice a week on my biggest tank.

Bare bottoms are easyer to keep clean, but imo some kind of subtrate not only looks better, but is much better for the fishes well being.

In the past I have found bottom tanks with gravel a challenge to vaccum well.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Had bare bottom once, its very easy to keep clean but my fish seems to be stressed out constantly swimming against the bottom, almost like rubbing the lower jaw/bellies against the glass. once i added gravel they are all over the tank.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea, I like the tile idea, I work for a homebuilding company, so ill grab some 16 inch tiles, if I put 3 down, and surround the tile with a bit of gravel it should look nice. With tiled tanks, do you silicone or seal the tiles into place so ammonia etc isn't trapped under?


----------

